# Briggs & Stratton 6S



## b.lindsey (Feb 12, 2012)

Except for some work on making a settable throttle, I am considering the project complete. After the first video I wanted to add one showing the engine running at more of an idle speed which it now does rather well albeit with a little jumping around when it misses now and then. Its still has much less than an hour of run time so i hope things will smooth out even more with some additional time.

There are a few final pictures and below is the link to the youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9UEHgLqgZY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## steamer (Feb 12, 2012)

That sounds Awesome!

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for the pictures and the video bill :bow: you have built an amazing little model Thm: Thm:

chuck


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for showing us, Bill. I enjoyed seeing it being built, but its neat to see it alive.

Kenny


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 13, 2012)

HI and well dun bill I have enjoyed the billed and the fine work to detail nice to see her run you no that the next project will have to be sumthing special to beet the last one  regards bob


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 13, 2012)

What a Journey!  Thanks Bill, Wonderful job.  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: th_wav th_wav th_wav th_wav.


Ron


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 13, 2012)

Very good indeed...

I need to go and read up the build of this...

Thanks for showing..


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 13, 2012)

My deepest congratulations Bill. What a great piece of work you have done with the Briggs. 
gbritnell


----------



## danstir (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful model! Looks just like th original only better.


----------



## chads (Feb 13, 2012)

Simply amazing !!! Great work on the Briggs :bow:   :bow:   :bow:


Chads


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations Bill!

What a fantastic job you have done. Thanks for sharing the journey and for all the tips and techniques you have shown.

That sound reminds me of my first go-kart. ;D


----------



## Stan (Feb 13, 2012)

A fantastic journey to produce a winner. Congratulations.


----------



## jonesie (Feb 13, 2012)

real nice build and thanks for the build story, also a real nice runner. jonesie


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 13, 2012)

Great job, maybe it will inspire me to do a 1/2 scale Johnson Ironhorse.



IronHorse


----------



## moconnor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Bill,

Wonderful job. It is amazing how it has all of the running characteristics of the full size engine as well. Thanks for documenting your build. Congratulations on a superb model.

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## rake60 (Feb 13, 2012)

*EXCELLENT* build Bill! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thanks for taking us along for the ride!

Rick


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to all for the nice comments and for following along on this long build log. There will be a bit more tinkering over the next few weeks, but also a new beginning on the next project. Meanwhile its nice to just sit back for a bit and enjoy all the wonderful projects here on HMEM!!

Bill


----------



## capin (Feb 14, 2012)

A True Class Act, Excellent build from start to finish. Thanks for taking us on the journey with you. Brian


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome job. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. Will you be bringing this one to Denton this summer? I'd love to see it next to its big brother. 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks capin and Jon. I don't usually go to Denton but will have it at Cotton Ginning Days in October for sure. I see you are just up the road from me and would love to see some of your antique engines as well...maybe we can figure something out while the weather is cooler 

Bill


----------



## cfellows (Feb 15, 2012)

Really nice work, Bill! Looks and sounds just like it's big brother. Makes me want to tackle my model of a Lister D.

Chuck


----------



## kvom (Feb 15, 2012)

Worthy of a POM nomination at least.  :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks kvom, but already had that honor back last april or may when it was still a work in progress. I do appreciate the comment though.

Bill


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful job Bill, now I will have to go and read the build log. What a wonderful way to spend time - much better than TV. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 16, 2012)

Truly awesome. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Vince


----------



## Maryak (Feb 16, 2012)

Bill,

That Sir is one beautiful model and it runs a treat. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## JakeHalstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

All I can say is you are some kind of machinist! Wow!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow.

I'd somehow missed the video and am very glad I came across it today.
Beautiful work.
I really enjoyed the build thread too.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Jake and Zee. I am still fiddling with a throttle mechanism but gaining on it. So far it still starts and runs great though even at idle, though it is still burning some oil and hope that is just a matter of the rings seating better.

Bill


----------



## Stan (Mar 22, 2012)

> it is still burning some oil



I have never had a full size B&S that didn't burn some oil. You just demonstrated your ability to recreate the operational deficiencies of the original.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 22, 2012)

Still running is 2-3 times a day for 3-4 minutes at idle, at least as time permits...seems to be imrpoving some. Wondering how much runtime it takes to seat the rings well ? Also want to try it without oil in the coleman fuel but at $10 a gallon I don't want to waste the gallon already mixed :big:

Bill


----------



## Stan (Mar 23, 2012)

When rings wouldn't seat, old time mechanics would let the carburetor suck a bit of powdered BonAmi. Just a very mild abrasive.
You may have finished the piston and bore too good.


----------



## miner49r (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome Bill. Now you need a half scale tiller to mount it to.
Alan


----------



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2012)

A lot of people don't know what the applications of that Briggs 6S engine may have been.

I can show you at least one.
(Pay no attention to the bald man in the video!) LOL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77JUDCyNLaU[/ame]

That was before I restored the 6S engine.
It and the mower had been dormant for almost 50 years when I got it.

Excellent build Bill!
I have a feeling yours will last as long.

Being a Briggs collector, I've loved every post of it!

Rick


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 28, 2012)

That trick with the Bon Ami sounds good. As I recall, Bon Ami is the same stuff as TimeSaver lapping compound which breaks down into non-abrasive particles. Old time mechanics were pretty smart people.

Jim


----------



## dgjessing (Mar 28, 2012)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I can show you at least one.



I used to have a mower just like that when I was a kid! No idea what happened to it...


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions and comments. Rick, I may have a bit more hair, but you got me on your far more healthy looking figure. BTW I am still interested in that "Y" nor have I forgotten something you are still due. Taking a short break though I have started on the 1/4 scale Rider-Ericsson and will start a log on that soon. Our annual swap meet is this Saturday...never know what interesting old iron may show up. 

The little Briggs is still running good...hopefully someone will enjoy it 50 years from now...lol

Bill


----------

